# FPS PC Gamers



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

Any of you PC gamers out then who want to play with some like minded grown ups rather than aload of little whipper snappers.

We play MW2 and are waiting for BFBC2

come join the clan guys, nothing serious just fellow gamers you can chill and have a game with after work.

http://northernandsouthernallies.com/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll sign up - can't stand using a pad for FPS games, so I guess I'll be PC gaming for FPS games as long as possible. BC2 looks awesome too.

I used to play a lot of BF2 and 2142.


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

The guys i play with are mostly 30+ nothing worse than playing with kids. ill sign up.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Me too @thumb:

How do I find when a game is on as the MP setup is very different to MW1.


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

Theres normally always somebody on my steam list playing MW2, Sign up on the site and add us to steam


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave how do I join a game you're all playing?

As it seems to just randomly chose matches for me (I prefer the MP set up of COD4).


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

If you have joined the Northern & Southern Allies steam group, then you can see all the members, right click on them to add them to you own Steam list and join / invite to games. I wont be on tonight though, but im sure others will.










Im also trying to encourage people to join our clan at Member_Application

Come on guys join up, also our Teamspeak 3 server is at 193.93.44.99:9986 or here ts3server://193.93.44.99/?port=9986


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm on that list  (alex.lis)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats 'Teamspeak' btw?


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.teamspeak.com/

Basically its a voice comms for clans ect, better than the ingame voip


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Think I got it sorted now, thanks to Louie too, I was being a noob spas in capture the flag and didn't realise you had to take it back to you're our flag.

Cue lots of people abusing me lol.


----------

